# Would you use steroids if they were legalized?



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2004)

Just what the title says. Would you?


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Probably.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 5, 2004)

yes i would, but only under one codition, if i got a good doctor whom i can trust to tell me honest truths and help me with my cycles, because there is not muscles in the world that can replace my INCREDIBLY GOOD health..


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> yes i would, but only under one codition, if i got a good doctor whom i can trust to tell me honest truths and help me with my cycles, because there is not muscles in the world that can replace my INCREDIBLY GOOD health..


Good call.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> yes i would, but only under one codition, if i got a good doctor whom i can trust to tell me honest truths and help me with my cycles, because there is not muscles in the world that can replace my INCREDIBLY GOOD health..



Doctors rarely tell you much about the medication they give you however. They also sometimes have their screwups caught by pharmacists, and there are doctors will listen to your side effects and not care very much at all.

Nothing is a sure thing.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 5, 2004)

well you might be right, but that is a whole different subject now.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

Absolutely not


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

probably not.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah I would


----------



## seven11 (Nov 5, 2004)

i would


----------



## 19-chief (Nov 5, 2004)

yup.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 5, 2004)

Probably, but orals only.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 5, 2004)

nope - too risky
OD


----------



## redspy (Nov 5, 2004)

Absolutely.  Making a trip to your local Walgreens would be much more fun.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 5, 2004)

Under doc's carefull watch ... with a trainer that knows his sh1t ... yes.  Will anyway legal or not.  I will just be sure to avoid those drive by gang banger's products.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

I would have to say No for me as well.   I tried a small dose of M1T and that was enough for me.  As OD had mentioned,  far to risky.   Being on this earth brings us enough risk and challenges as it is.  Adding to them, would not be a good thing


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 5, 2004)

I would do them


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I would have to say No for me as well.   I tried a small dose of M1T and that was enough for me.



Then you already have tried legal steroids


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Then you already have tried legal steroids


In the past tense Nike, "Yes."

In the future tense, "Absolutely Not!"

I just wanted to experiment with a very small controlled dose of the legal stuff. After doing so, I could see how one could sustain a serious mental addition, if not physical (who knows there). I could feel the strong affects even at small doses. I would never have even considered needles, but M1T is very potent for pill form. The steroid users will always defend them in one way or another, but for me I just see far to many health risks that would outweigh any of the benefits. I don't think I would ever take them again. I think they defeat the whole purpose of bodybuilding and what it stands for. My definition of bodybuilding is a means of improving your body and mind by natural and nutritious dieting means in an effort to sculpt your body to fit your personal goals. You start feeding yourself chemicals and unnatural agents and you are defeating the purpose. Again, it should be all about health. I know even saying that, I have a long way to go to meet my goals, but I feel much better knowing I am doing it the natural way. But I still do like tacos  I don't think I could ever say no to them.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> You start feeding yourself chemicals and unnatural agents and you are defeating the purpose.


So, your natural testosterone production is unnatural? Or should we assume, then, you have no natural testosterone production??  

I like tacos too.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 5, 2004)

I see no point in using lots of AS unless you intend on competing any furthering on in bb.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Who said my natural testosterone production is unnatural? 
I sure hope it is natural 

Aren't tacos great?


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I see no point in using lots of AS unless you intend on competing any furthering on in bb.


I agree with this completely.
With all the risks involved taking steroids,  in my mind it is even more senseless for those that take them without any real justified reason.   At least those in competition have some just cause for the risk.   Even Arnold...he accepted the risks in exchange for his fame and fortune..


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 5, 2004)

If you are going to do it correctly and the best way possible they aren't cheap therefor I would assume you would intend to go up and beyond in competition. At least that's how I feel.


----------



## funkdocta (Nov 5, 2004)

hell yeah. But then I dont need them to be legal to take them


----------



## eSupplements (Nov 5, 2004)

I would do them if they were illegal too. HaHa, But I agree with redspy, would be alot of fun to take a trip to walgreens, and take you time isle by isle looking at the diffrent juices and deciding which ones to stack. On top of it would be great, to always truely know you are getting what you pay for, for those of you who have used you know what I am talking about. There hasnt been any good deca around since steris went out of business.

and P.S. what ever happened to the good primobolan in the brown bottle with the green sketched writing (The Real Stuff anyway)?


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

funkdocta said:
			
		

> hell yeah. But then I dont need them to be legal to take them


Is that how you got those big boobies funkdocta?


----------



## eSupplements (Nov 5, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Probably, but orals only.


Orals are the worst, much safer to inject. Your kidney has to filter all that crap when taken orally. I heard horror story's of people who used winstral orally, not many good. Cleaner to inject, and many have min side effects if used the right way. The goverment just uses the worst case of everything to keep you from buying it, of all the case studies done, people dying using, it was based on people that already had health problems to start, look into it , very true. It is like the replicas business for example, they say do not buy replica handbags because it funds terrorism, well for every gas station owned, how many do you think that money funds terrorism, it is not the product there selling that funds it it is the ind person, never believe what the goverment tells you, they tell you anything when they want you to stay away from it. If you look further into it, done the right way and not abused steroids can and could be great. I remember years ago they were selling a product in my gym called ghb, was great working out on it and than later become a very popular designer drug after tyhe goverment made it illegal because people abused it, and we all have to suffer.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

I think think these words must be copied on the back of a bottle of steroids or something.  These are the same words that every steroid users uses to help ease their mind and justify their taking them. But I guess if I wanted to take them I would say the same things too  




			
				eSupplements said:
			
		

> The goverment just uses the worst case of everything to keep you from buying it, of all the case studies done, people dying using, it was based on people that already had health problems to start, look into it , very true. It is like the replicas business for example, they say do not buy replica handbags because it funds terrorism, well for every gas station owned, how many do you think that money funds terrorism, it is not the product there selling that funds it it is the ind person, never believe what the goverment tells you, they tell you anything when they want you to stay away from it. If you look further into it, done the right way and not abused steroids can and could be great. I remember years ago they were selling a product in my gym called ghb, was great working out on it and than later become a very popular designer drug after tyhe goverment made it illegal because people abused it, and we all have to suffer.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 5, 2004)

Doesnt make a difference if they're illegal or not, that has no bearing on the decision for me. 

yes, im hardcore   

No seriously, I'm toying with the idea and being that they are currently illegal makes absolutly no difference. I'm weighing other issues which I consider to be more important.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 6, 2004)

everyone talks about taking them under doctor supervision.....do you guys realize that doctors typically know jack shit about drugs and what they do to you right? A Pharmacist gets 120 hrs of training in drugs....doctors get 5 hours.....who do you think you should be asking about what drug to take? Your Pharmacist should be one of your good friends cause they know their shit. Don't get me wrong the doctor is superior in diagnosing your trouble....but I have more faith in my Pharmacist to tell me what drug is best for me...and how much to take.


----------



## LAM (Nov 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> With all the risks involved taking steroids,  in my mind it is even more senseless for those that take them without any real justified reason.



   ....you say this but then you have taken M1T ? if you really "knew" anything about steroids you would know that a low dose of testosterone enanthate is 10x safer than even a short cycle of M1T...

stop bashing something which you obvisouly know nothing about...


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 6, 2004)

My response.  Chalk another one up for absolutely yes!  But then again, steroids are legal for the moment and I already use them, so I guess the thread wasn't really designed for ppl like me to answer!


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> ....you say this but then you have taken M1T ? if you really "knew" anything about steroids you would know that a low dose of testosterone enanthate is 10x safer than even a short cycle of M1T...
> 
> stop bashing something which you obvisouly know nothing about...


I say this even more strongly after taking M1T .  I know enough about steroids to know they are not healthy for your body when taken the way most body builders and athletes use them for quick muscular growth. If I thought they were healthy and beneficial for recreational bodybuilding or other means I would surely get educated on them.  I think anyone with just a fraction of common sense would know they are unhealthy.  I also knew that the dose of M1T that I took was not healthy for my body, but took very small dose (10mg a day) . You don't have to come here and try to educate me on the safety comparison of various steroids  Lam, don't blow off steam at me cause of my own opinion.  If you feel steroids are safe for you, go right ahead and take them.  I've heard this story far to many times from you and others trying to defend and justify their steroid use   .  I'm not here to point fingers. Again I am just stating my humble opinion.  Can people minimize the majority of the risks associated with steroids if taken in the proper doses?  Sure they can.  Does this mean they are healthy for your body?  Hell no. Now if you believe that then I have a bridge in Brookland that I will sell you. . 

Now Lam, I know you can come back and throw more steroid safety speels at me... But let's just say this...   Those of us who prefer to be natural and do not believe steroids are healthy for them, please respect that.  In return, I will respect your choice.  Does that sound fair?


----------



## LAM (Nov 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> If I thought they were healthy and beneficial for recreational bodybuilding or other means I would surely get educated on them.  I think anyone with just a fraction of common sense would know they are unhealthy.



you make a blanket statement about "steroids" not being healthy for the body but then you admit that you really don't know anything about them.  

what do you think HRT doctors specialize in ? what do you think they use ? hmmm..maybe steroids ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

Ignorance is bliss .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

Just to firm up my position, a well designed and executed steroid cycle is far safer then the fast food crap Randy eats every week.


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

Go ahead guys... keep making yourselves feel better  

Talk about ignorance


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> you make a blanket statement about "steroids" not being healthy for the body but then you admit that you really don't know anything about them.
> 
> what do you think HRT doctors specialize in ? what do you think they use ? hmmm..maybe steroids ?


LAM,  

For supervised medical situations I'm sure they can be benefical to many people. I know there are many medicines as a matter of fact that contain steroids.  But as I said before, steroids intended for recreation body building or sport events used to provide one with rapid muscle growth in my opinion would be obviously not healthy.  I hope those taking them are completely educated in using them and do take the proper doses to minimize side affects.   And I hope for those people they live long and prosperous lives. But again I'm asking you to respect those natural body builders that would prefer the natural way... like myself.

And Yes, there are lots of things that you can compare in this world that are bad for you...   The key here is to minimize ones bad habbits and try to stay away from things that you know is harmful to your health.   This doesn't mean that people are supposed to live in a plastic bubble either.  Yes,  I think everyone has consumed fast food in their lives.   Don't compare that to steroids though,.... that is a weak comparison, as I don't eat fast food every week   In fact I don't eat fast food much at all.  I might have a broiled chicken sandwich at Carls once every 6 months or so...    Shoot me!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Ignorance is bliss .


You should go into the bumper sticker business Jersey 

Stick it next to this one....

Save your balls by Bodybuilding the Natural Way 

and 

Lift Natural and live to be 100


Hell, you could probably even make it past 100 to eat some fast food yourself


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2004)

Who isn't respecting your opinion?  The point is Randy, you preach about the danger and risks, then admit you haven't educated yourself about them. So how can you make a valid point if you don't know a thing about them?  The definition of ignorance is the lack of knowledge or education.  Do you know what the risks even are?  Do you know how you can minimize the risks?  Did you know that M1t is maybe the most dangerous steroid out there in terms of side effects?

I proud of the fact I've trained naturally for 14 years.  About 3 years ago my doctor prescribed me Androgel which is transdermal testosterone.  About 100mg/wk gets my test levels in the middle of the normal range.  Frankly, as far as my workouts went I couldn't tell any difference, but it sure improved my sex drive . A year after that, I decided to try prohormones and did 1AD, then later m1t/4AD.  I liked it, so I made the decision to try the so-called 'real' thing to basically see what its like.  I have blood tests done 3 times a year for liver enzymes, cholesterol, PSA, and regularly monitor bp and RPR.  I also have my test levels checked once a year.   I've done two cycles, and will probably do a few more, then call it quits.  I can tell you right now that the steroids with the most risk are the orals - ie anadrol, M1t, dianabol, etc.  A straight testosterone cycle for 10-12 weeks is very, very low risk.  Oh and about the ball thing?  Use of hcg during a cycle (HRT docs prescribe this also) twice a week at a very low dose, prevents any shrinkage and keeps the boys nice'n'big'n'bouncy.

One last thing.  Although I wouldn't say that, some people would consider you 'unnatural' now since you've done that 1 m1t cycle.  You gearhead you .


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm definitely going to run HCG with all future M1T cycles. During my cycle all i had was a flap of skin hanging from my dong. There were no balls in my ballbag.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 7, 2004)

I do my little simple ph/ps cycles and I think steroids should be legalized for everyone above the age of 21.  Since it's not a mind altering drug I think it should be a matter of personal choice. Although I don't use AS b/c the cost and upkeep would be too much at my level, I do not feel anyone should not be able to use them. As for the dangers... all I have to say is tabacco and alcohol???? 

If I had more $$$, wanted to compete nationally and they were legal


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 7, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I'm definitely going to run HCG with all future M1T cycles. During my cycle all i had was a flap of skin hanging from my dong. There were no balls in my ballbag.


----------



## madden player (Nov 7, 2004)

> Doesnt make a difference if they're illegal or not, that has no bearing on the decision for me


Ditto.


----------



## madden player (Nov 7, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> One last thing. Although I wouldn't say that, some people would consider you 'unnatural' now since you've done that 1 m1t cycle. You gearhead you .


I consider him 'natural' now..but once you try *'steroids' just once*, you are no longer *natural for life*. JMHO.

My first cycle will definetly not be M1-T (The ill pill).


----------



## X-Cop (Nov 7, 2004)

I hear about steroids all the time... The thing is, after 14 as a cop I've _never_  busted anyone using or possession them. 

If they were legal, yeah I'd use them. In a friggin second.


----------



## JoeR. (Nov 7, 2004)

In the future, hell yes.


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok Jersey Devel,

I'm just leaving this one be.  
Let's just say that "The Tribe has Spoken" and I am blowing out the torch 


			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Who isn't respecting your opinion? The point is Randy, you preach about the danger and risks, then admit you haven't educated yourself about them. So how can you make a valid point if you don't know a thing about them? The definition of ignorance is the lack of knowledge or education. Do you know what the risks even are? Do you know how you can minimize the risks? Did you know that M1t is maybe the most dangerous steroid out there in terms of side effects?
> 
> 
> I proud of the fact I've trained naturally for 14 years. About 3 years ago my doctor prescribed me Androgel which is transdermal testosterone. About 100mg/wk gets my test levels in the middle of the normal range. Frankly, as far as my workouts went I couldn't tell any difference, but it sure improved my sex drive . A year after that, I decided to try prohormones and did 1AD, then later m1t/4AD. I liked it, so I made the decision to try the so-called 'real' thing to basically see what its like. I have blood tests done 3 times a year for liver enzymes, cholesterol, PSA, and regularly monitor bp and RPR. I also have my test levels checked once a year. I've done two cycles, and will probably do a few more, then call it quits. I can tell you right now that the steroids with the most risk are the orals - ie anadrol, M1t, dianabol, etc. A straight testosterone cycle for 10-12 weeks is very, very low risk. Oh and about the ball thing? Use of hcg during a cycle (HRT docs prescribe this also) twice a week at a very low dose, prevents any shrinkage and keeps the boys nice'n'big'n'bouncy.
> ...


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok Jersey Devil,

I'm just leaving this one be.  
Let's just say that "The Tribe has Spoken" and I am blowing out the torch 


			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Who isn't respecting your opinion? The point is Randy, you preach about the danger and risks, then admit you haven't educated yourself about them. So how can you make a valid point if you don't know a thing about them? The definition of ignorance is the lack of knowledge or education. Do you know what the risks even are? Do you know how you can minimize the risks? Did you know that M1t is maybe the most dangerous steroid out there in terms of side effects?
> 
> 
> I proud of the fact I've trained naturally for 14 years. About 3 years ago my doctor prescribed me Androgel which is transdermal testosterone. About 100mg/wk gets my test levels in the middle of the normal range. Frankly, as far as my workouts went I couldn't tell any difference, but it sure improved my sex drive . A year after that, I decided to try prohormones and did 1AD, then later m1t/4AD. I liked it, so I made the decision to try the so-called 'real' thing to basically see what its like. I have blood tests done 3 times a year for liver enzymes, cholesterol, PSA, and regularly monitor bp and RPR. I also have my test levels checked once a year. I've done two cycles, and will probably do a few more, then call it quits. I can tell you right now that the steroids with the most risk are the orals - ie anadrol, M1t, dianabol, etc. A straight testosterone cycle for 10-12 weeks is very, very low risk. Oh and about the ball thing? Use of hcg during a cycle (HRT docs prescribe this also) twice a week at a very low dose, prevents any shrinkage and keeps the boys nice'n'big'n'bouncy.
> ...


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 7, 2004)

if roids were legal everyone would be juicing, the whole sports/fitness industry would be reshaped and 99% of athletes would be running something

there would probably be tons of info and guidelines to using roids the right way - safely and effectively and obviously if there were any disasters it would be put down to misuse (which it should be) rather than roids being dangerous and unsafe (which is bullsh*t)

there would be non of these dazzley new supps being promoted in the magz, the whole supp. industry would be selling roids

opinions would be hugely different on them too, without clueless idiots bashing them and trying to scare ppl away from them

imagine that.... ain't gonna happen in our lifetimes, maybe one day


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2004)

Young,

I hope you weren't refering to me as a clueless idiot?
I clearly was not bashing them. I simply stated my opinion. Please don't refer to people as idiots for doing that. And I sure was not trying to scare people away from them. Do you think what I or anyone else against steroid use would do that?  That's like your mommy saying "You know how alcohol is bad for you - whatever you do, don't drink!" Are you going to avoid drinking? 

As I had said, I can respect those that use steroids... It's their choice. I'm not calling them idiots, and would appreciate that you don't call us idiots.


----------



## easton (Nov 8, 2004)

whilst i would love to make gains faster, id have to say no i wouldnt use them.

apart frmo the fact that i will be tested for use at national hockey tournaments, i would rather know i did it all naturally.

no judgement on people who use though.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> whilst i would love to make gains faster, id have to say no i wouldnt use them.
> 
> apart frmo the fact that i will be tested for use at national hockey tournaments, i would rather know i did it all naturally.
> 
> no judgement on people who use though.



My sentiments exactly!  Well except for the hockey part


----------



## easton (Nov 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> My sentiments exactly!  Well except for the hockey part


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I see no point in using lots of AS unless you intend on competing any furthering on in bb.



I'm curious as to why not?
Many people say this, but i don't understand why.

It's the same question as "Why lift if you don't intend on competing?"


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> in my mind it is even more senseless for those that take them without any real justified reason.   At least those in competition have some just cause for the risk.   Even Arnold...he accepted the risks in exchange for his fame and fortune..



See, its ridiculous statements like this that i don't understand  

So you're saying when he took dbol at age 15, Arnold knew he was going to win Mr. O. 7x's, dominate Hollywood, make millions, then become Governor?
That's absurd.

Most pro's start juicing at a young age in their lives, and any that say they don't is straight up lying.

BTW, It's more of a risk to drive your car, or smoke cigarettes, or drink alcohol than it is to take steroids, assuming you know what you're doing.


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I know enough about steroids to know they are not healthy for your body when taken the way most body builders and athletes use them for quick muscular growth.
> 
> Those of us who prefer to be natural and do not believe steroids are healthy for them, please respect that.  In return, I will respect your choice.  Does that sound fair?



Exactly, you know NOTHING about steroids, so leave them alone. If they are SO unhealthy, PROVE IT.

Until then, for those of us who prefer to be unnatural and do believe steroids are ok for your health, please respect that. In return, I will respect your choice.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Exactly, you know NOTHING about steroids, so leave them alone. If they are SO unhealthy, PROVE IT.
> 
> Until then, for those of us who prefer to be unnatural and do believe steroids are ok for your health, please respect that. In return, I will respect your choice.


Ok Flex, just before your ass dies (far prematurely) I will knock on your door and tell you I told you so  

Seriously buddy, I don't have to prove anything.  Again, it is my opinion.  You go right ahead doing what your doing...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 11, 2004)

No. I don't compete and have no desire to so why am I going to risk my health and spend ungodly amounts on money on steroids? Just to get big??? What for. Plus, I hate needles anyway.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

You shit on girls chests, but my statements are ridiculous  

As for my statements, sorry. It was my personal thought that they at least had some justification for punishing their bodies with intense doses of steroids.  If not as you pointed out, it makes them look even more stupid.  Don't tell me that Arnold hasn't been having severe problems as a result of steroids?  Like I said before though, does it matter what I say. The juicers are just going to find some way of convincing themselves that it does not harm your health.  So keep doing it Flex.   Hopefully your body is not beyond recovery by the time they do prove the harmful effects of them, or you run across the results yourself.   To me its a no brainer that they are harmful.  Like I said before though, how harmful and whether you will see serious results would depend on your dosage and what your taking. With knowledge, sure you can minimize the side effects. But like cigarettes,  you can probably smoke just one cigarette a day for the rest of your life and not see any real harsh affects.  While those smoking 1-2 packs a day would increase their risks of harmful effects such as cancer or whatever else.   Or let see it is like nitrous oxide on your car.   If you run a small stage nitrous setup and hold the nitrous for short bursts, your motor could last a long time.  While it still will degrade the longevity of your motor by using it,  it will last longer with small bursts. But once you start going wild with the stuff... your motor could blow at any time.   Same analogy here.  You can sit there and convince yourself that steroids are causing you no harm.  Heck I would do the same I suppose.    But don't blow smoke up my rear Flex cause of what I believe. I have absolutely nothing against those that do them.   I just don't like those being against me for not doing them.  




			
				Flex said:
			
		

> See, its ridiculous statements like this that i don't understand
> 
> So you're saying when he took dbol at age 15, Arnold knew he was going to win Mr. O. 7x's, dominate Hollywood, make millions, then become Governor?
> That's absurd.
> ...


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> #1
> You shit on girls chests, but my statements are ridiculous
> 
> #2
> ...



First of all, Ya, I really shit on girls' chests. It was a JOKE. Try aquiring a sense of humor. Funny, you know, HA HA.

#2
I never said Arnold didn't have severe probs. In fact, he's had heart surgery. So tell me, Dr. Randy, is that due to his steroid use? 
What I WAS SAYING is that YOU "justified his steriod use b/c it made him rich and famous." YOU JUSTIFIED steriod use as "okay" as long as people are competing or "making money/getting famous". That's bullshit. So ONLY if you can get rich/famous is it okay? That's ridiculous.

#3. 
We keep finding ways to justify it? I'm not justifying anything. I'm responding to your factless claims that steriods are harmful. Randy, you have NO idea what you are talking about. YOU HAVE NO WAY TO JUSTIFY THEY ARE HARMFUL TO YOU except for your stupid statement "Hopefully your body is not beyond recovery by the time they do prove the harmful effects of them, or you run across the results yourself.   To me its a no brainer that they are harmful." 
OHHHHH, a "no-brainer", huh? PROVE IT. 

#4
NO ONE is blowing smoke up your rear for your beliefs. What i do care about is your unproven opinion that they are harmful.
NO ONE GIVES A FUCK that you don't use steriods. 
NO ONE IS AGAINST YOU for not doing them. What we DO give a fuck about is you making RIDICULOUS comments like "to me its a no brainer they are harmful." 
SO I ASK YOU, "WHY", Randy? WHY are they harmful? B/C the gov't has slapped an illegal tag on them? is that why? or perhaps it's b/c of all the stupid stigmas you've heard through the grapevine about steroids. 

FACE IT, YOU KNOW NOTHING, SO DON'T PRETEND LIKE YOU DO.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> This thread is fuckin hilarious, but i gotta say ^this^ is the funniest
> 
> Personally i've never peed on anyone, but i did take a dump on a chick's chest per her request


This doesn't sound like you were joking to me, but if you like dumping on girls chests it is your business, just as it is for you or anyone else to do steroids.

The rest of your message is just  

1. You are telling me Flex that in order for someone to form their own opinion about a topic that they have to have scientific proof and evidence. Give me a fucking break.
Anyone with half a brain knows that steroids are unhealthy. I would hope that those who decide to use them educate themselves so they can minimize the risk and side affects.

2. Continue using them. I hope they work well for ya as I said. I don't know why you decided to bring all this crap up again Flex. If you read the thread the same topics have already been covered. You don't have to convince me that you think they are healthy to take them. So I believe in my mind they aren't. It's my right. And I don't need scientific evidence for that. I don't have to prove jack shit to you Flex.

3. You ask me to prove they are harmful to your health. Why don't you prove they Aren't. Just for your own sake, not mine.

4. Who the hell is pretending to know about them. I told you Flex, I'm not interested in steroids. Why would I invest my energy studying steroids,when I'm not interested in putting my health at risk. I enjoy bodybuilding to look and feel better, and improve my health, not to put it at risk. 

5. Is there any more of your bs I haven't commented on...  

Here flex...have at it


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> This doesn't sound like you were joking to me, but if you like dumping on girls chests it is your business, just as it is for you or anyone else to do steroids.
> 
> The rest of your message is just
> 
> ...



Randy,
You're a fuckin clownshow. Still on the chest dumping huh? Sounds like a gay fetish you just can't let go of.

ANYONE WITH HALF A BRAIN KNOWS THEY"RE UNHEALTHY? RANDY, WHERE DO YOU GET THIS SHIT FROM? YES, I AM saying show me proof. This is not a topic where an opinion matters. We're not talking about opinion here, you ignorant dick. We're talking FACT. Whether steriods are unhealthy or not. HOW CAN THAT POSSIBLY BE OPINION??????????????????????????

WE KNOW cigarettes are unhealthy BECAUSE ITS A FACT they can lead to lung cancer.

WE KNOW fatty foods are unhealthy b/c ITS A FACT they raise your bp.

IT DOESNT MEAN JACKSHIT when your "opinion" is that steroids are unhealthy.

and for the record, I CAN'T PROVE THEY'RE HARMFUL TO HEALTH b/c there IS NOT FACT THEY ARE. you are asking something to be proven that doesn't exist. that's impossible.  

Perhaps you SHOULD invest some time in reading up on steroids so you can have a little education and wit behind your bullshit statements.

So let's get this straight once and for all.
You confessed yourself you know NOTHING about steroids, except that your uneducated opinion is that they are "obviously harmful". VERY CONVINCING. "I swear i didn't do it, your honor! You GOTTA just believe me!"

Bottom line, you're a clown.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

Flex,

Don't drag me into your pathetic fantasies of shitting on girls chests...
It was you that mentioned it not me.. I just thought it was pretty fucking sick.
You clearly seem to be the clownshow.  

Your not even worth any further reply


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

I still think that is freakin hillarious....

Flex shits on girls chests...

But I am a clownshow 

And now I have a fetish about it cause I bring it up    uhhhhh ok Flex


----------



## Flex (Nov 12, 2004)

Ouch Randy, every time you bring that up it hurts even more.

I like the fact that you hafta keep resorting to some pathetic attempt to be funny because you know you are 100% wrong about something else.

Perhaps you SHOULD look into some steroids, then maybe, JUUUUUUUST maybe, it would look like you've ever lifted a weight in your life.


----------



## madden player (Nov 12, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Perhaps you SHOULD look into some steroids, then maybe, JUUUUUUUST maybe, it would look like you've ever lifted a weight in your life.


Ouch.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Perhaps you SHOULD look into some steroids, then maybe, JUUUUUUUST maybe, it would look like you've ever lifted a weight in your life.


Perhaps you should grow a brain 

If I had to rely on steroids to look like I lifted weights such as obviously you do, then I would most definitely feel pretty sorry. Hey! I guess that explains your ridiculous responses. How anyone that does steroids can't admit to himself that there can be possible health risks associated while taking them in my mind is an idiot. Even cigarette smokers, can admit that. Not to mention the fact that they affect everyone differently.. What might not affect you in a specific way, may affect someone else.

But the real thing I don't understand is why you are such a prick. Does it really upset you that I feel steroids can be unhealthy? Or do you just want attention Flex? Your obviously a fucking moron. (Excuse my language).
First you admit to crapping on girls chests (with no smiley after) or any indication it is a joke. And even if it were, who would even joke about something like that? Second, you come in with a childish remark to try to insult my mother..Come on Flex, that just proves what a fucking idiot you are.


I'm through with your dumb ass... You are going on ignore like your friend GR81.


----------



## Flex (Nov 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should grow a brain
> 
> If I had to rely on steroids to look like I lifted weights such as obviously you do, then I would most definitely feel pretty sorry. Hey! I guess that explains your ridiculous responses. How anyone that does steroids can't admit to himself that there can be possible health risks associated while taking them in my mind is an idiot. Even cigarette smokers, can admit that. Not to mention the fact that they affect everyone differently.. What might not affect you in a specific way, may affect someone else.
> 
> ...



I, and anyone who has ever used steroids SHOULD NEVER USE THEM AGAIN for two reasons:

1. Randy proved just how harmful they are.
2. Who needs steroids when you can get M1-T. Look at the miracles they done to Randy.

Let's get this straight ONCE AND FOR ALL.

YOU ARE the one who said they are harmful. I said, "no, they're not". You said, they "obviously are, anyone knows that". I said "prove it". You couldn't. Then you make fun of a joke i made, and i retaliated. You obviously took everything personally, and voila, here we are. 

No, it DOESN'T upset me that you "feel" steroids are unhealthy. Alls i ask of you is to show me something, ANYTHING, that backs you're ridiculous statements up. Something more than "they are obviously unhealthy". That's all i ask.

Do i just want attention?   ya, that MUST be it  

I admit to crapping on a girls chest with no smiley? What are you, a fag? (no offense towards homosexuals). That just MAY indicate you spend just a liiiiiittle too much time on the computer, when you can't take a fucking joke, or recognize one when it falls out of the sky and lands on your face.

Who would even joke about something like this? It's FUNNY, Randy, HA HA. Read through most threads on IM, there's these things in there from the English language we call "jokes".

And again, i didn't mean anything towards your mother personally. Only a loser who spends WAAAAAAAAAY too much time on the internet would take ANYTHING any stanger on the internet said personally about their mother. 

Get a freakin' life.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should grow a brain
> 
> If I had to rely on steroids to look like I lifted weights such as obviously you do, then I would most definitely feel pretty sorry. Hey! I guess that explains your ridiculous responses. How anyone that does steroids can't admit to himself that there can be possible health risks associated while taking them in my mind is an idiot. Even cigarette smokers, can admit that. Not to mention the fact that they affect everyone differently.. What might not affect you in a specific way, may affect someone else.


 Are you implying that everyone who uses AAS should feel sorry for themselves? This is complete bullshit. While some people use them for the wrong reason, there are many people who are very knowledgeable about them and use them very safely and responsibly and otherwise have no reason to feel sorry for themselves. Steroids alone can not be credited to the amount of muscle mass. While steroids do help, the most important things in bodybuilding, whether on or off gear, are diet and proper workout routine. Look at mudge, he's huge, and i guarantee you he wasn't 100 lbs. before he started running gear. Running gear or not is a persons personal choice and it is not something you should criticize people for. If you don't agree with something someone does then be respectful about it. You have no right to say someone sucks or should feel sorry for themselves simply because they run gear. You dont use steroids for personal reasons, which is respectable, but you should also respect someones decision to juice whether or not you agree with it.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 12, 2004)

jesus christs every turn I make Randy makes these statements proclaiming that everyone with knowledge is ognorant and everyone should just buy into his blanket statements. You don't wanna do them, FINE, but don't say they are bad and fatal and whatevever else if you can't back it up, and once someone contradicts your nonsense with fact, you can't just brush off their science. You are such an idiot. You have no ability to debate rationally and really have no basis for what you say. No matter what anyone says to you you just brush it off like it holds no water. Just shut the hell up you moron. no one cares what you have to say if you can't debate like an adult without resorting to childish tactics. How can you argue something which you know NOTHING about? Either argue with fact or GO TO BED


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 12, 2004)

The idiotass is back in the pee thread.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 12, 2004)

well I have been fighting with this jackass since his first day here basically, I can't stand him. he hasn't contributed one positive piece of info to this entire thread, not ONCE! teh only time he even mentions anytihng about BB the sentence begins with, "like my idol gopro says...." funny how he keeps responding to us thou even thou wew are supposedly on ignore, eh jeanie! lol.. the fact is that this is the most exciting part of his day, plain and simple!


----------



## Flex (Nov 12, 2004)

HATE HATE HATE HATE

I AM the biggest hater of them all


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 12, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> well I have been fighting with this jackass since his first day here basically, I can't stand him. he hasn't contributed one positive piece of info to this entire thread, not ONCE! teh only time he even mentions anytihng about BB the sentence begins with, "like my idol gopro says...." funny how he keeps responding to us thou even thou wew are supposedly on ignore, eh jeanie! lol.. the fact is that this is the most exciting part of his day, plain and simple!


Yea, no kidding.,we are on ignore   He beat me up in a thread recently and has placed himself on my "fat asses to be disgusted by" list.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 12, 2004)

well he's just embarrassed b/c your arms are bigger than his. I mean honestly, look at his pics and theres no way you can take this jackoff seriously. the dude claims he has 18" arms.. yeah... ok


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 12, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> well he's just embarrassed b/c your arms are bigger than his. I mean honestly, look at his pics and theres no way you can take this jackoff seriously. the dude claims he has 18" arms.. yeah... ok


I believe they are 18"....of fat! Seriously, why is he here?  He insults me for bodybuilding but is participating in these forums....why?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 12, 2004)

No need to belabor the point guys.  It is clear why Randy and Johnnny ran neck and neck in the  IM 2005 Awards.  "Biggest Douche Bag" says it all .


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> No need to belabor the point guys. It is clear why Randy and Johnnny ran neck and neck in the IM 2005 Awards. "Biggest Douche Bag" says it all .


Of course you are speaking of yourself right Jersey   
Again any moron that thinks that taking steroids can not cause the possiblity of health problems is just that.... A moron . We go around the merry go round for ever on this subject.  Although once again...don't get me wrong here. I am not telling anyone they should not take steroids. 

And you refer to IM 2005 rewards??? Do you even know what year we are in  Although I will vote for you in next years running Jersey.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

Now its funny it seems Jeanie came in to leverage off of GR and ole Flex...
I'm sorry Jeanie just because I think you look like a man doesn't mean you need to come in and try to butter up to those that are enemies of mine. But that's ok I have you on ignore. It's also kind of ironic that you are so affraid of exposing your kids to a picture of a classy body builder lady in a bikini, but have no problem carousing all day in Pissing threads...  Sounds kind of sketch to me, but you did admit that you were a lousy mother. It is pretty funny how you look like a man. As for GR...hell he's not even worth commenting on... Him and I go way back.. 

Well just finished working out and am off to dinner.. Enjoy your steroids GR 
Or should I say Dr. GR.. Since you claim to have written the book on steroids


----------



## Flex (Nov 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Well just finished working out and am off to dinner



Working up a sweat beating your meat while you sit behind a computer does NOT constitute a workout.

Randy, PLEASE ignore us, as you KEEP insisting you are doing, cuz your pathetic attempts at humor are almost as ridiculous as your knowledge of BB. 

BTW, i hope you read my post about the 2 main things i was argueing with you about (b/c i wasn't just being a prick for the sake of it as you claim):
1. You claim something with nothing to back it up except "everyone knows that"
2. You can sure as hell insult people, but can't get insulted

if you must know, and i don't even know why i'm telling you this, b/c i already wrote it 50x's, but there you have it, there's the 2 things of yours i had a problem with.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 12, 2004)

well what exactly are the risks then you pussy, please describe exactly what he downsides are, please be articulate and make you point like an adult, if thats possible... go ahead, I'm waiting.....


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Well just finished working out and am off to dinner.. Enjoy your steroids GR
> Or should I say Dr. GR.. Since you claim to have written the book on steroids


 Now ive never seen gr81 make a claim that he wrote the book on steroids, but how can you bash him for being extremely thorough and informed about something he chooses to do? Ive read a lot of his posts in the anabolic form and would take advice from him because he seems to be quite knowledgeable on the subject. It's bullshit that you bash everyone who uses steroids and talk about the morons who use without any knowledge of the product, then turn around and bash someone for being well informed on the subject.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 13, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> And you refer to IM 2005 rewards??? Do you even know what year we are in


Now there's some serious artillery...  Ah Randy, did I piss you off?   Trust me, you will ALWAYS be the biggest douche bag on this forum. 



			
				Randy said:
			
		

> Again any moron that thinks that taking steroids can not cause the possiblity of health problems is just that.... A moron . We go around the merry go round for ever on this subject.


If you go back and read my earlier post, you'll see I mentioned certain steroids that have the most risks.  So how can you say I believe they do not have the possibility of health problems?


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 13, 2004)

oh shit this thread is getting funnier everytime i check it

Randy you need to fall back!! you just diggin it deeper kid

and LMAO @ you just finished your workout on ya computer!! man you really left yo'self open to get slayed on that

BTW i wasn't refering to you in my 1st thread as an idiot to begin with, but you've slid right down into that catagory now 

stop chattin bull on something you kno jack about

peace


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 13, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now its funny it seems Jeanie came in to leverage off of GR and ole Flex...
> I'm sorry Jeanie just because I think you look like a man doesn't mean you need to come in and try to butter up to those that are enemies of mine. But that's ok I have you on ignore. It's also kind of ironic that you are so affraid of exposing your kids to a picture of a classy body builder lady in a bikini, but have no problem carousing all day in Pissing threads...  Sounds kind of sketch to me, but you did admit that you were a lousy mother. It is pretty funny how you look like a man. As for GR...hell he's not even worth commenting on... Him and I go way back..
> 
> Well just finished working out and am off to dinner.. Enjoy your steroids GR
> Or should I say Dr. GR.. Since you claim to have written the book on steroids


No you f*** didn't!  Wait, I am on Ignore so how did he hear that? 
Randy, please find a post where I EVER said I was a lousy mother...I bet you can't find one cause there isn't one.  I have no probem with seeing a BB woman in a bikini, it is the nudes I dont appreciate appearing in the middle of a conversatio that I am in. 
In addition, my kids have no idea that I have ever peed on my husband you jackass!  This is an anonymous forum so noone knows me.  This forum is a place where I can share a differnt side of me and my kids have no idea that I am even a member of this forum.  Why are you even BRING UP MY KIDS?  
If I were a man, i would kick you fat ass !


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> No you f*** didn't!  Wait, I am on Ignore so how did he hear that?
> Randy, please find a post where I EVER said I was a lousy mother...I bet you can't find one cause there isn't one.  I have no probem with seeing a BB woman in a bikini, it is the nudes I dont appreciate appearing in the middle of a conversatio that I am in.
> In addition, my kids have no idea that I have ever peed on my husband you jackass!  This is an anonymous forum so noone knows me.  This forum is a place where I can share a differnt side of me and my kids have no idea that I am even a member of this forum.  Why are you even BRING UP MY KIDS?
> If I were a man, i would kick you fat ass !



Grrr... you go girlie!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

*I wanna See*







   Please, don't stop. THis is better than watching a soap opera.


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a lot of reading up on in this thread since I last posted in here!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 14, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Ok Flex, just before your ass dies (far prematurely) I will knock on your door and tell you I told you so
> 
> Seriously buddy, I don't have to prove anything. Again, it is my opinion. You go right ahead doing what your doing...


 So it is your opinion that steroid users die prematurely? If you are not willing to back your ridiculous claims with scientific factual information, then don't expect anyone to take you seriously. Don't expect to use your opinions as arguing points and have people take you serious.


----------



## Flex (Nov 14, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> So it is your opinion that steroid users die prematurely? If you are not willing to back your ridiculous claims with scientific factual information, then don't expect anyone to take you seriously. Don't expect to use your opinions as arguing points and have people take you serious.



Don't waste your breath, bro, it's not even worth it.
He's convinced his opinion is good enough reason that steroids are harmful. Well, like it or not, your now one of "Jeanie's friends", b/c you are conspiring with us to argue with Randy. Be careful though, he'll threaten to put you on ignore, God forbid   

Btw, i like your sig, funny shit. You hear Artest's rant the other day?
"Well, Ron, do you think this stunt will hurt your team's integrity?" 
"Integrity? I don't even know what that means. You have a dictionary?"


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 14, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Don't waste your breath, bro, it's not even worth it.
> He's convinced his opinion is good enough reason that steroids are harmful. Well, like it or not, your now one of *"Jeanie's friends",* b/c you are conspiring with us to argue with Randy. Be careful though, he'll threaten to put you on ignore, God forbid
> 
> Btw, i like your sig, funny shit. You hear Artest's rant the other day?
> ...


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Nov 17, 2004)

What up JD, Flex, GR81. Y'all already know how I'm lay'n Fuck natural, I'm Super natural. Don't give a fuck bout tha legal or illegal tip either.BTW I see y'all entertain'n tha maddness,You can't turn a crackhead into a rocket designer,stupid is as stupid does. Y'all feel'n me?!


----------



## Flex (Nov 17, 2004)

Mikhal said:
			
		

> What up JD, Flex, GR81. Y'all already know how I'm lay'n Fuck natural, I'm Super natural. Don't give a fuck bout tha legal or illegal tip either.BTW I see y'all entertain'n tha maddness,You can't turn a crackhead into a rocket designer,stupid is as stupid does. Y'all feel'n me?!



Deeeeeya he izzzz, da Jahmaaaaaican ruuuude booooyeee, bummmmaclot.

WHAT UP PLAYAAAAAAAAAAAA  
How you doin, my man?

LOOOOOVE the "super natural" quote. great shit haha


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Nov 17, 2004)

It's Irie Mon ! You play'n wit tha homey again huh ? Thats some ole crazy shit! you know how mello is cut. But you did bite that ass good thou! ha ha ha ha  Peace n Love


----------



## cman (Nov 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I would do them


TBH you I don't think need them. How much bigger would you get?
You look great.


----------



## cman (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm more than likely gonna do em any way. Its My bod, not the king's. Oh sorry not the govornments. Its not like I'm smoking crack and robbing people to get more. At least not anymore.LOL


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Nov 18, 2004)

> Its not like I'm smoking crack and robbing people to get more. At least not anymore.LOL


  TOO funny !!!!!!!!!!! ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2004)

Mikhal said:
			
		

> BTW I see y'all entertain'n tha maddness,You can't turn a crackhead into a rocket designer,stupid is as stupid does. Y'all feel'n me?!


Hahahaha... I feel ya bro.


----------



## PurpleHulkBlood (Nov 24, 2004)

Drinking too much water can kill you also, I better stay away from water.

If steriods were legal I would do them, but by the time the get around to making them legal there might be something better.  There have been alot of advancements in science lately that could help us lifters in the future.


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

Say no to drugs ! lol

I wouldnt do them , only thing I might consider doing is a prohormone/proroid ... Apparts that , no thx.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 28, 2004)

> Nothing is impossible.


Whoever said that has never tried slamming a revolving door.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 28, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Say no to drugs ! lol
> 
> I wouldnt do them , only thing I might consider doing is a prohormone/proroid ... Apparts that , no thx.


 Uhhhhh, you do know that Pro-Steroid is the name of legal anabolic steroids like M1T don't you? So if you've done a pro-steroid, you've done steroids.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 26, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Say no to drugs ! lol
> 
> I wouldnt do them , only thing I might consider doing is a prohormone/proroid ... Apparts that , no thx.





why yes to PH and PS but no to AS?


----------



## simbh (Jan 25, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> why yes to PH and PS but no to AS?


Hmm , I'll respond to this even though I posted a while ago ... Just saw the thread come up again on top . Ya , I didn't know much about ph/ps back then. I have made a lot of research and I'm currently doing my first cycle. I still wouldn't do steroids . Well , hmm , the only thing I might do would be m1t in steroids , but even that , I'm not sure. Reason why I wouldn't do real gear are various , but here are some of my main reasons. I really don't want to put a needle in my body . Also , I work in a gym , and well , the results from real gear would bring up too much doubt. I also feel a lot safer doing a ph or a ps right now cuz these are products made by legit companies which isn't the case with real gear.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Uhhhhh, you do know that Pro-Steroid is the name of legal anabolic steroids like M1T don't you? So if you've done a pro-steroid, you've done steroids.


Technically, i agree with you...

But there's a reason that "Pro-" is there. The guys that run cycles of real gear would laugh you out of the gym if you said you were doing a cycle of gear when you were running m1t.

I also have that problem with the idea of putting needles in my body. But for some reason, I would have no ethical issues with doing orals.

I think the idea of running "real gear" means that you also have to poke yourself. That would make me feel like a junky unless I was scripted HRT.


----------



## nyfoley (Jan 25, 2005)

is it true that injectables are safer because they do not hurt the liver?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 25, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> yes i would, but only under one codition, if i got a good doctor whom i can trust to tell me honest truths and help me with my cycles, because there is not muscles in the world that can replace my INCREDIBLY GOOD health..


ditto for me


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> yes i would, but only under one codition, if i got a good doctor whom i can trust to tell me honest truths and help me with my cycles, because there is not muscles in the world that can replace my INCREDIBLY GOOD health..


DITTO!!!


----------



## Du (Jan 25, 2005)

nyfoley said:
			
		

> is it true that injectables are safer because they do not hurt the liver?


 

Safer is a relative term. Theyre not as harsh on your liver, if thats what you mean.


----------



## Flex (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I also have that problem with the idea of putting needles in my body. But for some reason, I would have no ethical issues with doing orals.
> 
> I think the idea of running "real gear" means that you also have to poke yourself.



I laugh when i see shit like this.

It's so funny to see everyone so willing to pop whatever pills are available. yet when it comes to needles, fughedaboudit.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I laugh when i see shit like this.
> 
> It's so funny to see everyone so willing to pop whatever pills are available. yet when it comes to needles, fughedaboudit.


I instinctively associate needles with junkies   I know that's not the case though.


----------



## maakx (Jan 25, 2005)

Absolutely 

Maakx


----------



## Stratosphere (Jan 25, 2005)

Definitely not, I like my testicles nice and average size.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I instinctively associate needles with junkies  I know that's not the case though.


I'm with you, Luke.  I would do oral steroids (like dbol), but I wouldn't inject.  If there was a way to make sustanon or anything else oral instead of injectible, I'd do it, too.  It's just that needle that holds me back - not that I'm afraid of them, it's just that I'd have that "junkie" feeling.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jan 28, 2005)

> I'm with you, Luke. I would do oral steroids (like dbol), but I wouldn't inject. If there was a way to make sustanon or anything else oral instead of injectible, I'd do it, too. It's just that needle that holds me back - not that I'm afraid of them, it's just that I'd have that "junkie" feeling.


  Just for tha record junkies pop pills ( known in tha streets as doin "sets") too Homey, so if your reason for not bang'n that spike is based on it remind'n you of some ole dope fiend shit ,that should apply to take'n orals also. So if you really feel'n that stop take'n vitamins. Just kick'n another point of view. Peace n Love


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 28, 2005)

This thread was waaaay entertaining...  Never realized how many enemies Randy had(has).  Great read over lunch...


----------



## thatguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Mikhal said:
			
		

> Just for tha record junkies pop pills ( known in tha streets as doin "sets") too Homey, so if your reason for not bang'n that spike is based on it remind'n you of some ole dope fiend shit ,that should apply to take'n orals also. So if you really feel'n that stop take'n vitamins. Just kick'n another point of view. Peace n Love


Well, I understand your point, but I don't think dbol would feel too much different than the PH's I've taken in the past.  

Also, I can just hide caplets in a milk thistle bottle or something and no one will know the difference, but what do I do with syringes?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jan 28, 2005)

> Well, I understand your point, but I don't think dbol would feel too much different than the PH's I've taken in the past.


  I'm feel'n you Playa,But from your statement I can peep that you ain't never been " Super Natural" as I like to call it. Compare'n Real shit to PH as like Ice Cream to Popcicles,or a Bic lighter to a fuck'n blow torch, Kinda like it but not even close. This just is my vibe on that, nothin more Homey! Peace n Love


----------



## westb51 (Jan 28, 2005)

I would do them. Sh!T, I might do them anyway. (after more research)


----------



## LAM (Jan 28, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Well, I understand your point, but I don't think dbol would feel too much different than the PH's I've taken in the past.



PH/PS are not even in the same league as AAS.  the strongest oral PS out there is M1T and it doesn't even hold a candle to dbol and for many it probably has worst sides than dbol.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 30, 2005)

Mikhal said:
			
		

> I'm feel'n you Playa,But from your statement I can peep that you ain't never been " Super Natural" as I like to call it. Compare'n Real shit to PH as like Ice Cream to Popcicles,or a Bic lighter to a fuck'n blow torch, Kinda like it but not even close. This just is my vibe on that, nothin more Homey! Peace n Love


To answer you and LAM, I didn't mean dbol wouldn't have different effects than PH's.  I meant it wouldn't feel different to take a pill.  See, I'm used to taking pills, but not used to sticking myself all the time.  That's what I meant.  I know my stuff enough to know that PH's don't match up in terms of effects with dbol or other steroids.  

I'd just prefer to stay away from injectibles.


----------



## darek22 (Feb 2, 2005)

Did you guys know that marijuana is illegal in the US?


----------



## Flex (Feb 7, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I meant it wouldn't feel different to take a pill.  See, I'm used to taking pills, but not used to sticking myself all the time.  That's what I meant.  I know my stuff enough to know that PH's don't match up in terms of effects with dbol or other steroids.
> 
> I'd just prefer to stay away from injectibles.



That's why i think this shit is hilarious.

People will throw any pill down their throats cuz you simply insert into mouth and swallow. But when it comes to injectables, FUGGHEDABOUDIT


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 7, 2005)

Mikhal said:
			
		

> \ like Ice Cream to Popcicles,or a Bic lighter to a fuck'n blowtorch\


  So, what you're saying is, that the popsicle is the blowtorch of the frozen dessert world?


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 7, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> That's why i think this shit is hilarious.
> 
> People will throw any pill down their throats cuz you simply insert into mouth and swallow. But when it comes to injectables, FUGGHEDABOUDIT


   why is that hilarious though really?  I think it's perfectly justifiable, and most people here would probably agree.


----------



## Flex (Feb 8, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> why is that hilarious though really?  I think it's perfectly justifiable, and most people here would probably agree.



Why is it hilarious?

Well, because these are the SAME people that ask about dbol only cycles. These are the SAME people who are looking for the quick, easy way. These are the SAME people that assume as long as it's pills, it's okay to pop anything they can get their hands on. They realize that once they get into injectables,  then it's serious business, which steroids are.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 8, 2005)

I agree with flex on this one. Just because you're popping a pill doesn't mean your taking the "safe" steroids. Most people don't realize how much more toxic oral steroids are for your body as opposed to injectibles. I don't understand how someone can feel safe popping an oral steroid but then say something like "Shoot steroids in my ass? are you crazy?". The crazy ones are the guys running oral only cycles, and somehow they see it as a safe alternative because they cant see with their own eyes what it's doing to their liver. IMO people who prefer oral steroids over injectibles are the ones who are less educated and need to read up more before poppin their next dbol/M1T stack.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 8, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I agree with flex on this one. Just because you're popping a pill doesn't mean your taking the "safe" steroids. Most people don't realize how much more toxic oral steroids are for your body as opposed to injectibles. I don't understand how someone can feel safe popping an oral steroid but then say something like "Shoot steroids in my ass? are you crazy?". The crazy ones are the guys running oral only cycles, and somehow they see it as a safe alternative because they cant see with their own eyes what it's doing to their liver. IMO people who prefer oral steroids over injectibles are the ones who are less educated and need to read up more before poppin their next dbol/M1T stack.


"Thatguy" didn't say anything about oral being safer than injectibles though!  He simply stated that he prefers NOT to inject himself...


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 8, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> "Thatguy" didn't say anything about oral being safer than injectibles though! He simply stated that he prefers NOT to inject himself...


 Im just saying that people think they are being safer by taking orals, when im sure your body prefers the prick of a needle as opposed to the pounding your liver endures during an oral cycle.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 8, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I don't understand how someone can feel safe popping an oral steroid but then say something like "Shoot steroids in my ass? are you crazy?". The crazy ones are the guys running oral only cycles, and somehow they see it as a safe alternative because they cant see with their own eyes what it's doing to their liver. IMO people who prefer oral steroids over injectibles are the ones who are less educated and need to read up more before poppin their next dbol/M1T stack.


Wow, my light-hearted comment got taken really far.  I never said it was safer, I just don't want to inject myself.  I bet 95% of America would agree with me that they prefer not to inject themselves with something.  I also don't want to have to figure out ways to hide syringes and vials from my fiance or roommates, which I would most certainly do if I took steroids.  Hiding orals would be easy.  Lastly, I don't think I'd like that feeling or image of myself injecting myself.  It's just very different from a pill.

I understand orals are hard on your liver.  I'm not condoning oral-only cycles, I was just stating a preference against using needles.

I don't consider myself uneducated because I don't want to inject myself.  Frankly, I don't want to do M1T or dbol.  It's a stretch to get myself to do a 1AD/4AD cycle!  All I said was that I would be more likely to use steroids if they could be taken in pill or powder form.  Since they can't, and since I wouldn't do a dbol only cycle, and since I know how orals pound your liver, I would not try to do oral steroids.  

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 8, 2005)

All that to say, I definitely see you guys' point.  There are most certainly people out there who think pill=safe, needles=not safe - and that is not correct.  I just think you misunderstood me because I've never thought that.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 8, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> All that to say, I definitely see you guys' point. There are most certainly people out there who think pill=safe, needles=not safe - and that is not correct. I just think you misunderstood me because I've never thought that.


 My comment wasn't directed at you. I just meant people in general, and nothing towards your preference of orals or injectibles.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 8, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I agree with flex on this one. Just because you're popping a pill doesn't mean your taking the "safe" steroids. Most people don't realize how much more toxic oral steroids are for your body as opposed to injectibles. I don't understand how someone can feel safe popping an oral steroid but then say something like "Shoot steroids in my ass? are you crazy?". The crazy ones are the guys running oral only cycles, and somehow they see it as a safe alternative because they cant see with their own eyes what it's doing to their liver. IMO people who prefer oral steroids over injectibles are the ones who are less educated and need to read up more before poppin their next dbol/M1T stack.



i agree mr. goldcock

this is one of the reasons why i'm not gonna run m1t anymore, after this PH cycle i'm straight onto injectibles


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Absolutely not


 
 Agree w her!


----------



## thatguy (Feb 8, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> My comment wasn't directed at you. I just meant people in general, and nothing towards your preference of orals or injectibles.


No problem, GC.


----------



## funkdocta (Feb 19, 2005)

Injecting is quite exhilarating to be honest! I used to locate testex & deca into my biceps/triceps and man is that awesome! The pump you get is great and it gets straight to work on your located area. 

My all time fave tho is sustanon stacked with deca. 1 or 2 jabs in the arse a week and you will be lifting like a monster. (Remember to alternate cheeks though; they get pretty sore for a day or two after injecting)

Strength and weight gains on real roids blow PH's a new arsehole. 

P.S. Im not saying you should do what I have done. Im just stating what I did a few years ago and loved it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2005)

Regarding the injecting issue, if you polled everyone here that has done gear, I can guarantee you everyone of us were scared to do that first injection.  No one 'likes' needles.  But if you asked the same people, you'd also find that most were surprised that the needle didn't hurt at all.  You feel a mosquito bite more.

Feel like a junkie?  I think the average person has that same mental picture of a steroid user.  However, junkies use IV (intravenous) injections meaning in the vein, while steroid injections are IM (intramuscular).  Big difference.   C'mon guys, so you felt like a junkie when the school nurse, or family doctor gave you shots?


----------



## funkdocta (Feb 19, 2005)

yup, like i said the injections become exhilarating, especially located jabs. I like needles when they have gear in them.


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

If it were legal, I would do it and ask a doctor to inject it for me ... I would just be too scared of screwing up .


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 26, 2005)

You might have a change of heart about midway through your first prop/tren cycle, lol.  ED trips to the doctor.  I think you might be better off letting your Wife/GF stick you.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 26, 2005)

I feel more confident after learning to properly inject.  I more or less think of it as a valuable skill I can use on myself or others should the need arise.  Medical training if you will.  Since I had a family/personal history of getting quesy/fainting at the sight of blood, it was a very good learning experience.  You learn a fair amount about the chemistry of injectibles.  How to do things in sterile environment.  How to reduce pain.  What antibiotics to get and how to run to them to get rid of infections.  You definitely learn about certain places you will 'never' inject a second time.  

So far I have had quite a few typical reactions to injecting.  My thigh has jumped up on me as I hit a nerve.  Got gear flu for about a week.  Walked around with a limp on one occasion and a useless right arm on another.  Haven't drawn blood into the syringe or gotten an abcess yet (abcess = easily my worst fear and most annoying possibility).  I kind of see it as a challenge to avoid all the pitfalls and gain control over the many side effects.  

Unfortunately we just don't have good enough liver protectants to counteract the harsh sides of so many orals.  It is battle we just can't win yet.  So inject is the way to go long term.


----------



## DDan16 (Feb 28, 2005)

i plan on taking them anyways.. so yup


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

After the first few injections, you start itching to shoot again.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 6, 2005)

oh what a thread this has been, eh guys..lol


----------



## littleman (Mar 12, 2005)

yes,but with lots of advice on proper amounts,ect..


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 24, 2005)

I am new to the boards here.  This is a good question.  Personally I would not.  I can get steroids now if I really wanted and had money.  The only time I would take steroids is when I am at my complete best and could not get any bigger.  It just seems so fake.  You shoot yourself up with this drug and then you blow up like a ballon.  That is cheating.  I would feel so bad.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 26, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I am new to the boards here. This is a good question. Personally I would not. I can get steroids now if I really wanted and had money. The only time I would take steroids is when I am at my complete best and could not get any bigger. It just seems so fake. You shoot yourself up with this drug and then you blow up like a ballon. That is cheating. I would feel so bad.


That's a crock of shit. Shooting steroids doesn't do a damn thing for you if you sit on your ass--no blowing up. You still have to work out hard and your diet becomes even MORE important then it already should have been. Steroids allow you to train harder, recovery faster, concentrate better. This allows you to grow. If you're not at your genetic max, you'll get there quicker, and you know what? Without steroids you can still maintain it. Yep, huge with no gear, you just got there a few years quicker. When you get OVER your genetic limit, then you're going to use a bit of size off cycle, but still plenty big for most people.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 1, 2005)

I too would need some close supervision from a doctor to make sure my uhh yea shrink.  How would I keep up with my career in the porn industry without them! ha.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 19, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> yes i would, but only under one codition, if i got a good doctor whom i can trust to tell me honest truths and help me with my cycles, because there is not muscles in the world that can replace my INCREDIBLY GOOD health..


 what he said


----------



## WantsWidth (Apr 24, 2005)

im gonna use um no matter what


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 25, 2005)

I would do it if it weren't for my bad liver.
I have liver disease so I can't risk leaving my kids parentless.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 25, 2005)

_What liver disease? _


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 25, 2005)

A bad one.


----------



## funkdocta (Apr 27, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i agree mr. goldcock
> 
> this is one of the reasons why i'm not gonna run m1t anymore, after this PH cycle i'm straight onto injectibles


   You will love it Young  There is something profoundly exhilarating about injecting some primo into your biceps! or sus in ur ass! It???s some good shit man!


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 4, 2005)

well dont it piss you off when people say."using them roids will fuck your liver up,bla bla bla" and then they go out drinkin like 2-3 times a week and smoke and eat junk food. dont they realise that,what they are doing is probably worse.jus coz its legal dont mean it wont harm you.at least the majority of roid users take supps like Milk Thistle,multi vits,lots of water etc etc to keep there livers and other organs healthy and support them.
those ignorant fuckers really piss me off,just coz they dont use roids and understand the facts they think they can look down on you like your some kind of junkie scum!
if alcohol and tobacco got banned i bet they wud stil take them illegally if they got hold of them,and they wouldnt like it if society seen them as "drug users" i mean after all,beer n smokes are still drugs,just legalised.


HAHA im kinda fuckin pissed off now


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2005)

while I dont condone the use of steroids, I do have to agree with him. I know several people who, when done with a cycle absolutely clean or detox their bodies so that they can at least feel "normal" and not suffer some of the side effects of their usage.



			
				Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> well dont it piss you off when people say."using them roids will fuck your liver up,bla bla bla" and then they go out drinkin like 2-3 times a week and smoke and eat junk food. dont they realise that,what they are doing is probably worse.jus coz its legal dont mean it wont harm you.at least the majority of roid users take supps like Milk Thistle,multi vits,lots of water etc etc to keep there livers and other organs healthy and support them.
> those ignorant fuckers really piss me off,just coz they dont use roids and understand the facts they think they can look down on you like your some kind of junkie scum!
> if alcohol and tobacco got banned i bet they wud stil take them illegally if they got hold of them,and they wouldnt like it if society seen them as "drug users" i mean after all,beer n smokes are still drugs,just legalised.
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 4, 2005)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> well dont it piss you off when people say."using them roids will fuck your liver up,bla bla bla" and then they go out drinkin like 2-3 times a week and smoke and eat junk food. dont they realise that,what they are doing is probably worse.jus coz its legal dont mean it wont harm you.at least the majority of roid users take supps like Milk Thistle,multi vits,lots of water etc etc to keep there livers and other organs healthy and support them.
> those ignorant fuckers really piss me off,just coz they dont use roids and understand the facts they think they can look down on you like your some kind of junkie scum!
> if alcohol and tobacco got banned i bet they wud stil take them illegally if they got hold of them,and they wouldnt like it if society seen them as "drug users" i mean after all,beer n smokes are still drugs,just legalised.
> 
> ...



Was that directed towards my comment earlier? Just wondering?


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Was that directed towards my comment earlier? Just wondering?




which comment was that?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 4, 2005)

Nevermind. My mistake.


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2005)

I would never break the law.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2005)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> well dont it piss you off when people say."using them roids will fuck your liver up,bla bla bla" and then they go out drinkin like 2-3 times a week and smoke and eat junk food. dont they realise that,what they are doing is probably worse.jus coz its legal dont mean it wont harm you.at least the majority of roid users take supps like Milk Thistle,multi vits,lots of water etc etc to keep there livers and other organs healthy and support them.
> those ignorant fuckers really piss me off,just coz they dont use roids and understand the facts they think they can look down on you like your some kind of junkie scum!
> if alcohol and tobacco got banned i bet they wud stil take them illegally if they got hold of them,and they wouldnt like it if society seen them as "drug users" i mean after all,beer n smokes are still drugs,just legalised.
> 
> ...



Yes that annoys me. The average American eats like shit, is overweight and does not work-out, yet they will sit there and comment on how dangerous steroid use is when in fact they are completely ignorant to it.


----------



## JACKED (Jul 4, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I think think these words must be copied on the back of a bottle of steroids or something. These are the same words that every steroid users uses to help ease their mind and justify their taking them. But I guess if I wanted to take them I would say the same things too


*Without a doubt, question or conflict.*
I've seen people experiment with recreational drugs in high school, college and on the street. I've been to some of the worst places on earth (I promise you that) and seen some of the realist shit. I'll have to go on record and say...

*THERE ARE WORSE THINGS THAT CAN KILL YOU AND YOU DON'T HAVE TO NECESSARILY TAKE ANYTHING!!!*

How many people on here drink? Even occasionally!!
Its a little known fact that one has more of chance dying from Alcohol than steroids!!

Also, I've seen steroids GROSSLY Abused and to the End NO CASUALTIES!!!
WHERE ARE ALL THE BODIES?
I'll go so far to say Even some of the users on here OVERSTATE THE DANGERS AND SIDE EFFECTS (which I think is great) just to go that extra mile to insure our youth are not "dabbling".

It just seems time and time again that most people get their info from the NEWS, Mass Media Magazines, or Word of Mouth.
If anyone is to ever form a valid opinion as to the dangers or safety thereof pick up a medical journal, interview some users, observe the behavior of users, and an even better one TRY 'EM YOURSELF!!! 

Not talking anyone into taking roids just stating the obvious.


----------



## JACKED (Jul 4, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Yes that annoys me. The average American eats like shit, is overweight and does not work-out, yet they will sit there and comment on how dangerous steroid use is when in fact they are completely ignorant to it.


 Oh yeah, this is even more importantly so. These are also the same people who will take anything under the sun from your local GNC to enhance performance, LOSE WEIGHT OVERNIGHT, and "build muscle" but has something negative to say about roids. HUH?? Isn't the concept the same?? 

Enhancment products + Demand + Consumer = CHEATER 

According to the Us GOVERNMENTS SUBCOMITTEE.


----------



## chris2489 (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes no matter if they were lega lor not


----------



## Addiction (Jul 5, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> In the past tense Nike, "Yes."
> 
> In the future tense, "Absolutely Not!"
> 
> I just wanted to experiment with a very small controlled dose of the legal stuff. After doing so, I could see how one could sustain a serious mental addition, if not physical (who knows there). I could feel the strong affects even at small doses. I would never have even considered needles, but M1T is very potent for pill form. The steroid users will always defend them in one way or another, but for me I just see far to many health risks that would outweigh any of the benefits. I don't think I would ever take them again. I think they defeat the whole purpose of bodybuilding and what it stands for. My definition of bodybuilding is a means of improving your body and mind by natural and nutritious dieting means in an effort to sculpt your body to fit your personal goals. You start feeding yourself chemicals and unnatural agents and you are defeating the purpose. Again, it should be all about health. I know even saying that, I have a long way to go to meet my goals, but I feel much better knowing I am doing it the natural way. But I still do like tacos  I don't think I could ever say no to them.


I like tacos too....


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> The average American eats like shit, is overweight and does not work-out



exactly...being 20% bf or more for you entire life is far more detrimental for long term health than moderate steroid use


----------



## kicka19 (Jul 8, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Yes that annoys me. The average American eats like shit, is overweight and does not work-out, yet they will sit there and comment on how dangerous steroid use is when in fact they are completely ignorant to it.



i feel the exact same way, good point


----------



## HotMom23 (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah, why not.. I want to grow!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 25, 2005)

Who the hell has ever died from second-hand steroids?  Or who has ever died because someone took steroids and got behind the wheel of a car?

 For that matter, who has ever died directly from steroid use?  And don't give me that depression crap.  Those people had the mental defect or deficiency that killed them long before they ever took steroids.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 4, 2005)

I would probably run a mild cycle of something cheap with GH

The GH is what I am really interestd in?

(They say it has amazing effects)
skin rejuvination, memory improvement, joint repair, sleep enhancement


----------



## icanrace (Sep 3, 2005)

Nope, not just because they were legal.
If I was competing on the other hand, you can bet your sweet ass I would be juicin!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes...but only when I was turn to 20+
and only under supervision...
And only the light stuff.
Test E...etc


----------



## Flakko (Jan 19, 2006)

I would, when I turn 30 if I haven't accomplished my goal by then (I'm 24 now).


----------



## mrmark (Jan 25, 2006)

Flakko said:
			
		

> I would, when I turn 30 if I haven't accomplished my goal by then (I'm 24 now).



I was kind of thinking along similar lines. I'd try it naturally 1st then eventually try it assisted. The curiousity would always be there.


----------



## Darkkmind (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes! Hell I'm looking for some now.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 9, 2006)

Lets see. I live in mexico where they are legal and use them. Would I use them in the states if they were illegal. Hell yes. I think this question is crazy. Like asking someone would they start smoking pot if it were legal. For me NOPE. 

A person who uses uses regardless if there legal or not. All they need is the money.  JMO


----------



## devildog88 (Feb 9, 2006)

i am 40 now and I would use them in a heartbeat.  I have lifted hard all my life completely natural and I am not as big or as strong as I would like to be.


----------



## Addiction (Feb 14, 2006)

Roids are cheating!!  Just joking... I have in the past and prolly would again...that is if I could get my paws on them.


----------



## Super Hulk (Feb 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> probably not.



you dont use them now ?

i thought all you hard core people use them


----------



## Super Hulk (Feb 22, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I would have to say No for me as well.   I tried a small dose of M1T and that was enough for me.  As OD had mentioned,  far to risky.   Being on this earth brings us enough risk and challenges as it is.  Adding to them, would not be a good thing



how did you feel while on them ?


----------



## darkt (Mar 9, 2006)

nah i kinda like my nuts just the way they are.


----------

